# Cariba



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## crash2673 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

That's fuckin badass
How big does he measure


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

My guess is he is around 11. Never took him out of the water to measure. He was imported 3 years ago at 3"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

very nice man. very very nice. that thing is a beast. has lovely colors as well. something about a solitary cariba is always really awesome. 
when i think of piranha thats exactly what comes to mind


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice looking caribes.


----------

